# érase una vez



## aiguapura

Com es diu "érase una vez"? Fos una vegada?


----------



## olaszinho

Crec que es diu: "hi havia una vegada". M'agrada molt de llegir contes infantils en català.


----------



## aiguapura

Això em sona. Quins són els més famosos contes infantils catalans? Jo no conec cap.


----------



## olaszinho

aiguapura said:


> Això em sona. Quins són els més famosos contes infantils catalans? Jo no conec cap.



Jo tampoc no conec molts contes infantils tradicionals, però n'he trobat alguns per internet, em semblen bonics i sobretot utils per aprendre català
Per exemple, mira acì: http://www.totcontes.com/view.php


----------



## ACQM

"En Patufet" es un conte molt tradicional, es pot trobar en castellà amb el nom "Garbancito" o "Pulgarcito". La versió catalana és molt entranyable perquè tots els nens i nenes catalans se saben la cantarella del conte "patim, patam, patum, homes i dones del cap dret/ patim, patam, patum, no trepitgeu en Patufet".

Altres contes catalans molt tradicionals son "El molinet de la sal" (o també "Per què el mar es salat?"), "En Pere sense por", "Els pescallunes",... i també trobaràs contes amb mitologia molt catalana com ara els follets i les dones d'aigua.

Et poso un enllaç que et pot ser interessant

http://www.super3.cat/unamadecontes/contes/paisos"


----------



## Lurrezko

ACQM said:


> "En Patufet" es un conte molt tradicional, es pot trobar en castellà amb el nom "Garbancito" o "Pulgarcito". La versió catalana és molt entranyable perquè tots els nens i nenes catalans se saben la cantarella del conte "patim, patam, patum, homes i dones del cap dret/ patim, patam, patum, no trepitgeu en Patufet".



Apa! Jo cantava _homes i dones de l'indret..._ 

Salut


----------



## innovator

Hi havia una vegada...


----------



## Agró

http://www.totcontes.com/view.php?p=A:a-inicis-finals

No les mereix(o).

A mi m'agrada especialment aquella de _Això era i no era..._
Automàticament em feia parar l'orella (bé, totes dues).


----------

